# TV show about Molecular Gastronomy....



## Zwiefel (Jan 21, 2013)

ran across this over the weekend and didn't remember seeing anyone post about it before...not a bad little show, but I do wish they spent a little more time on the science. OK, a LOT more time....

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1663654/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## Drumjockey (Jan 21, 2013)

Sweet, This has always fascinated me but my experience is limited to Iron Chef viewings (read: zero experience). I'm excited to check this out


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Not a bad show, but Marcel is a douche bag on another level. I do wish it was more about the cooking and less about the drama, but that's what people like I guess. One of reasons I stopped watching Top Chef a few seasons ago.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 21, 2013)

Yep they did one season of it. You can watch it on hulu (last I looked), It was also on syfi.com they aired it. He doesn't go much into the science of the stuff very much. Altho, I loved the wine made noodle idea.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 21, 2013)

Jmadams13 said:


> Marcel is a douche bag on another level.



For sure.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 21, 2013)

he's actually a really nice guy in real life... i saw the show. It was ok, but the format was kind of boring.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 21, 2013)

They didn't seem to have any decent knives in the kitchen...though I did spy a nakiri someone was using...no idea who makes it though. I'm guessing that's not how you met him Jon 

TV cameras and stress do make people act poorly...and it's also entirely possible they edit the show to enhance that appearance.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 21, 2013)

i met him after that show


----------

